# Anchorman



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

The Anchorman in Gibraltar 29/11/06, the 2322t 1983 built VCT Registered OSY has been in for attention with Cammell Laird for the last two weeks. She is the ex-MISR Gulf II, Maersk Trinity and Maersk Handler. Operated by Specialist Marine the ship was registered to Oceanlink Offshore II A/S 20/11/06 and arrived from Alexandria 14/11/06 and is bound for Natal (BRA)








Rgds Neill


----------

